# Delta kitchen faucet is leaking under the sink



## grave20 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a Delta pull out kitchen faucet that had been dripping for several weeks. Today I bought the Single Handle repair kit from Home Depot to replace the internal parts (i.e., rubber seats, springs, cam assembly). After replacing the parts, the faucet now leaks under the sink. I thought I may have damaged the copper tubing connected to the faucet because the cap assembly took quite a bit of pressure to remove with a pipe wrench, but I'm not sure if that's the case. Does anyone know if that would be the case or if it's some other issue? When the water is off, there is no leaking under the sink. Since this is a pull out faucet, I also checked the line connected to it to make sure it had no leaks. In the second picture you will see water is leaking from the hole where the copper tubing is sticking out. 

Thanks in advance for any assistance you may have.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

grave20 said:


> I have a Delta pull out kitchen faucet that had been dripping for several weeks. Today I bought the Single Handle repair kit from Home Depot to replace the internal parts (i.e., rubber seats, springs, cam assembly). After replacing the parts, the faucet now leaks under the sink. I thought I may have damaged the copper tubing connected to the faucet because the cap assembly took quite a bit of pressure to remove with a pipe wrench, but I'm not sure if that's the case. Does anyone know if that would be the case or if it's some other issue? When the water is off, there is no leaking under the sink. Since this is a pull out faucet, I also checked the line connected to it to make sure it had no leaks. In the second picture you will see water is leaking from the hole where the copper tubing is sticking out.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance you may have.


 when the water is off if its not leaking its not copper tubing...its under pressure...my guess its leaking under the cap on handle assy double check that ..take off handle and turn it on and off and check for leaks ...:yes:


----------



## grave20 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks. There isn't any leaking around the handle that I can see. It appears that possibly the connection for the sprayer hose that's underneath the sink is leaking, but I can't get the faucet off as there isn't enough room to remove the nut attaching it to the sink. I bought a basin wrench, but there isn't any room to even use that. Hoping that removal of the sink isn't required to remove the faucet.


----------

